# [Premiere]  Preview mit effekt funktioniert nicht



## pReTeN (15. August 2003)

Hi an alle,
ich muss für die schule ein film machen und und wir haben schon eine vorstellung was wir machen... auf jeden fall eine szene im zeitraffer und radial blur, so !
jetzt hab ich mal mit anderen moviez rumprobiert und wenn ich einem film einen effekt einbaue sieht man diesem im preview nicht...
wenn der film angehalten ist und ich den effekt draufziehe wird das preview fenster mit dem blur versehen, aber sobald ich PLAY drücke verschwindet er wieder und der film sieht aus, als hätte ihm den effekt nie gegeben, erst wenn ich den clip exportiere sieht man den effekt. und irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein den effekt im prview zu sehen, oder bin ich nur zu blöd ?! 

welche möglichkeiten gibt es das anzustellen ? bin noch neuling in sachen videoschnitt und adobe premiere


----------



## pReTeN (15. August 2003)

dachte ich habs aba das war n fehlschlag, bitte einen vorschlag


----------



## Bypass41 (15. August 2003)

Hi,

halte mal die Alt-Taste gedrückt und scrubbe dann mit der Maus über die Timeline. Sonst muss jeder Effekt grendert werden.

Gruß


----------



## Tim C. (16. August 2003)

*also...*

Ich würde einfach mal sagen nicht Play sondern Enter drücken. Dann werden für alle Effekte die erst gerendert werden müssen Preview Files erstellt und man kann sich das ganze gar wunederherrlich im Vorschau Fenster angucken 

mfG Leuchte


----------



## stamp000 (19. August 2003)

*Realtime Vorschau*

Hi die RealTime Vorschau ist erst ab der Premiere Version 6.5 möglich. 
dort machst du das einfach so, du klickst in der Time  line kurz vor den Effekt und dann auf ENTER, dann siesth du den Effekt in Echtzeit. 
bei allen andern Versionen muss erst gerendert werden. Du kannst das dann genauso machen, erst den entsprechenden Punkt auf der Timeline anklicken und dann ENTER Drücken, dann wird gerendert und danach siehst du den Effekt.

ich habe es früher allerdings so gamcht, dass ich eienen Bereich markiert habe und diesen mir als Datei exportiert habe. Danach habe ich mir einfach den Effekt kurz als Video angeschaut. Dort hatte ich nämlich einen Besseren Überblick und Zeitlich war es auch nicht mehr.


----------

